# Starting out and scared.



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi ladies. Me and my DF have been trying now for 3 years after his vasectomy reversal in July 08. I've finally booked an appointment with our GP which we attended last friday. 

Im slightly concerned as i've read a lot about day 21 tests, day 3 tests, progesterone and all the others that seem to go with it. My GP only ordered me a test for LH, FSh and Oestrogen. He never asked the day of my last cycle, what day i was currently on or any of the questions i was expecting apart from family history (sis and aunt diagnosed PCOS and mum fibroids) and how long my cycles were. I've been very irregular for as long as i can remember apart from the last 7/8 months or so where they've started levelling out to some sort of regularity. 

He's also very begrudingly ordered a SA for DF and the comment that went with it was 'well theres not really much point in doing it after a reversal as it usually never works'. Plus i got the strong impression that since he knew DF also has a surviving son from a previous relationship it was a case of.. well you have your son so thats all that matters. 

I went for my blood test yesterday which fell on cd 34 after i ovulated on cd24 (which he never asked, neither did the nurse).

I'm worried we're going to get fobbed off. I've never been pregnant and with the doctors attitude seeming that he couldn't care less it is scaring me.

I don't know what to expect or what people usually have happen during the first steps to an investigation, as it stands im not very hopeful so any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi and don't be fobbed off! I'm really not an expert on the tests - other ladies on here will know much more than me about the tests and timings. I think we had similar tests to you from the GP, but ours was very supportive and positive which made a real difference - can you ask to see another GP (a woman maybe?) at the practice, even if they aren't your dr? Just so you know what you might have to deal with, you could find out whether you would qualify for nhs fertility treatment where you live or not (lots of people don't). I would see a fertility specialist for a consult soon rather than relying on your GP (even if you have to pay) and get an amh test for your ovarian reserve (we paid for this through our fertility clinic). I think you would be much less scared if you felt you were in expert hands! Don't lose hope - there are loads of things you can try   Good luck, jen-v x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply hun  

We've aready looked into IVF and because DF has a son our PCT won't fund it so if its not natural our journey is over  Definately asking for another GP next time and already have one in mind to speak to who i've seen before for something else but shes great. 

I didn't know you could go it alone for specialist advice without a referral so thats good to know  

Thanks again Jen  xx


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

HI, I too am quite early along in the process. I went along to my GP who did the same tests that yours did, i then returned to discuss the results and it was then he referred me to the fertility clinic at our local hospital. At the clinic they were far more supportive and interested. I had further blood tests and also a sperm test for DH all of which came back normal. I then had 3 rounds of clomid to stimulate egg growth which failed. I returned to the clinic for my 3 month check and the registrar wanted to prescribe a further 3/6 rounds of Clomid. I explained that i was anxious to move on from clomid as time is slowly creeping up on me and DH. He agreed and i have, last week been for an HSG (test to see if tubes are clear). I am back to see the consultant today to discuss where I go from here as my tubes were clear. 

My advice to you is be firm and not leave until you have the answers you need. Ask for a referral to the clinic we are all entitled to support from our NHS service. Good Luck xxx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Lea, thanks for the advice  Feel a bit more at ease knowing im starting in the right place concerning what tests were ordered for us. I have to find the fight in me and its pretty well hidden after so long. 

Good luck for today and fx you get your BFP soon hun xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

DF's SA came back and its better than i'd hoped for  52 million count which is over double the average but only 5% morphology and low motility because some of them were going the wrong way. 

Dr has said he's going to contact the Dr at our surgery that specialises in fertility and for me to go in ASAP and they're going to look at me now too as in his opinion i should have caught in 3 years  

Tears of joy yesterday and we're finally moving somewhere


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Kaitlyn
I wasn't getting on very well with my GP so I asked to see another and she is a lot more supportive. I also take a notepad to appointments as it helps me to keep track of what's been said and allows me to slow the pace a bit while I write, so I have more time to think about what to ask. 
Good luck


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks hun, the notebook isn't a bad idea and i may have to do that! I've booked with another GP and the appointment is next thursday and shes the one at our surgery who deals with all the fertility stuff too which is a bonus! Fingers crossed it all goes well  

Babydust to ya hun


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Good luck for Thursday


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks hun but our road is done  Birmingham pct WILL NOT fund us at all for anything. All i've got left is to see if i've got pcos... after that we're on our own unless we go private which we can't afford.


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

This PCT lottery makes it all so unfair... maybe we should all club together and buy some tickets for the Euromillions...


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

We actually went and put the lotto on for the next fortnight lol  

PCT lottery sucks big time! Just gotta wait for my blood test results again and see where I go from there.... its a dark path and im all out of candles lol.


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Whatever happens, good luck


----------

